# Dead space mouse issue



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

In a fit of stupidity, I bought Dead Space. After the first 10 mins I realised how awful it was, but as I paid good money for it I thought I may as well try and finish it. The problem in terms of actual gameplay is mouse movement. From the moment it loads, all mouse movement lags- I move the mouse and it takes 0.3-0.7 seconds for any onscreen reaction. This i sbad enough on the options screens, but in actual play it is intolerable. I dont get this problem anywhere else- all other games, apps etc work fine. Mouse is A Microsoft Razer Habu- as I said, if I exoit the game, its back to normal as far a sI can tell. Any ideas?


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

The review I read in the UK PC Format said that the mouse controls are quote "dog Sh*%".

Mouse lag seems to be built into the game according to them.

That's why I'll get it on the Xbox. I hate it when console games are ported badly to the PC.

Edit:

Had a little search around. This *might* help:

http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/42435/In-Other-News

Fiend Oct 21 2008, 2:59 PM



> With regards to the "buggy mouse movement, when I first started the game I noticed it big time in the menu system. After changing to my LCD's native resolution of 1680x1050 and turning off vsync, the mouse works perfectly fine. There is a very, very small perceptible amount of "lag" but I think it has more to do with the camera motion relative to your character than anything.
> 
> As I said, before changing resolutions and disabling vsync, the mouse problem was very apparent. After the changes, everything is basically normal. I've only played the game for about 5-10 minutes, so I don't have much to report in the gameplay department yet. So far I'm not sold on the "over the shoulder" perspective but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Sounds about right. Get a mediocre game, port to PC, and really foul it up. MAybe I wont bother trying i tanymore, and just use it as a coffee cup holder. seems th ebest thibng after all


----------

